# "Soft" Launch of the Mk II Nassau and offer for Kingstons customers



## Yao

By request we will be offering a 10% discount and first opportunity to purchase the Nassau to Kingston customers. Here are the mechanics of the offer:

* This announcement will be posted here and on Facebook with a link to this post. This the only announcement we will be able to make. Since we no longer have the mailing lists for the Kingston Plankowner and 2nd stage customers unfortunately we will not be able to e-mail them directly. Yes we could scour our records and re-compile the list but this would divert too many resources away from Kingston GO deliveries.
* The discount of 10% is available to Kingston customers and those waiting for the delivery of their General Order. The offer will be open through Monday June 4th but may be withdrawn at any time after 12.00am on June 5th. When placing your order please include your serial number or if you have not received your order yet your sales order number in the memo section of the payment page. If you do not have this information please at least note your are a returning Kingston customer. Having the information will allow faster processing of your discount. *(PLEASE NOTE THAT THE DISCOUNT PERIOD HAS CONCLUDED.)*
* The discount will not be applied at check-out. We will manually refund the 10% discount back via your original method of payment. 
* For Kingston General Order customers that have not received their orders yet the discount is valid only so long as your General Order remains active. For example if you receive a Nassau and then cancel your Kingston order the discount amount will be deducted from any balance due to be refunded.

The following link will take you to the Nassau page (the link to the E-boutique page for purchasing is located on the right side of the page).
Mk II Nassau (Password: kingston)

On June 5th the official announcement will be made and the password protection will be removed.

Note: If you are not a returning Kingston customer you are free to place an order but kindly note that returning Kingston customers have scheduling priority for orders placed before 12.00 am June 5th.


----------



## Yao

Just a note: I will try to answer questions over the weekend but I have to get back to shipping tonight. We have 2 more C3 ND Kingstons that are going out tomorrow!


----------



## Jim C.

WTH, it's only money. ;-)

Order placed!


----------



## Dragoon

Thanks Bill !


----------



## Reintitan

*Bill Yao...*

Always making me spend money. :-d

Order sent :-!


----------



## Neily_San

Bill,

I'm in. 
Order placed. 

:-D

Neily


----------



## rtl

I am on the verge of placing an order, but i must ask.. what is the rest of this 'series'? A date option?


----------



## gary_scrooger

Arrived to the party late, needless to say i missed the kingston order process, gutted... Have placed order for Nassau, appreciate i'll be a the back of the queue, but got to have me one of those...


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Fabulous! :rodekaart


----------



## Inq

Order placed, only one question: Should I simply transfer the money via paypal, or wait for payment instructions?

Cheers,
Catalin


----------



## bottom of the ninth

Any chance the people still waiting until September for their Kinston can receive their Nassau first?


----------



## Jim C.

Inq said:


> Order placed, only one question: Should I simply transfer the money via paypal, or wait for payment instructions?


Catalin, my invoice had instructions as follows for checks, money orders and PayPal. If you received your invoice, I'd suggest sending payment in and make note that it's for the Nassau, and include your order email if it's different than your PayPal account.



> Payment Instructions for customers paying by PayPal and Checks/Money Orders:
> 
> » Checks/Money Orders:
> 
> • Should be made payable to "Mk II Corp."
> • International customers: Checks/Money Orders must
> be denominated in USD and drawn from a U.S. bank
> • Please mail payment to:
> 
> Mk II Corp.
> 303 W. Lancaster Ave. #283
> Wayne, PA 19087-3938 U.S.A.
> 
> » PayPal
> 
> • Account ID: [email protected]


----------



## Inq

Thanks Jim, will do.

Damn, I chose EUR instead of USD when making the paypal transfer. I'll guess I'll have to wait for the refund and send the money ok.


----------



## Plat0

I am not a Kingston owner but I have placed an order anyway. I hope to get it soon enough. Thank you Bill and MKII for giving us timepieces that make us smile when we check for the time or just simply admire the dial.


----------



## Cleans Up

hot diggity, that's one fine looking watch! We all knew it would be, but I'm still impressed- can't wait for a date option and $'s to follow through


----------



## Neily_San

Inq said:


> Order placed, only one question: Should I simply transfer the money via paypal, or wait for payment instructions?
> 
> Cheers,
> Catalin


Catalin,

I have always completed the MKII order form and then immediately transferred funds to Bill's PayPal account. If memory serves me well it is [email protected].

All the best.

Neily


----------



## Inq

Neily_San said:


> Catalin,
> 
> I have always completed the MKII order form and then immediately transferred funds to Bill's PayPal account. If memory serves me well it is [email protected]com.
> 
> All the best.
> 
> Neily


Thanks Neily, that's what I did in the end, only to screw up with the currency  (chose EUR instead of USD). Waiting for the payment to be rejected so I can do it properly.


----------



## Neily_San

Inq said:


> Thanks Neily, that's what I did in the end, only to screw up with the currency  (chose EUR instead of USD). Waiting for the payment to be rejected so I can do it properly.


Catalin,

That makes me smile ... as I recall the first payment I made to Bill I accidentally made in Pounds Stirling. That would have made the Kingston almost as expensive as people now believe it to be on the second-hand market ;-)

All the best.

Neily


----------



## TheDude

Order placed.

Bill... You know the E-Boutique order page for the Nassau is accessible without entering a password right?


----------



## boulderjoe

Hey Bill - I am about to pull the trigger on this, but one quick question, when do these ship?

Thanks,
-Joe


----------



## valmak

+ 1


boulderjoe said:


> Hey Bill - I am about to pull the trigger on this, but one quick question, when do these ship?
> 
> Thanks,
> -Joe


----------



## TheDude

Weird seeing all these comments about payment. I used a credit card on the E-Boutique site. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## messenius

It looks like the second hand is painted white or do my eyes deceive me? If not very nice touch!


----------



## TheDude

messenius said:


> It looks like the second hand is painted white or do my eyes deceive me? If not very nice touch!


Oh God I think you're right. I really hope not!


----------



## oca_9i

I think you are right ...it is painted white as it is shown on mkii website


----------



## TheDude

oca_9i said:


> I think you are right ...it is painted white as it is shown on mkii website


Yeah, but until messenius mentioned it, I didn't scrutinize the photos closely enough to see that the hand seems to be white. I am sure I will end up loving it. Bill has often made design choices I am uncomfortable with, but I always ended up loving the finished product. In Bill we trust.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## messenius

Bill could you confirm that the hands on Nassau are *curved* as stated in description. On the pictures they seem to be flat but some what narrower than in Kingston. But it's a bit difficult to say form pictures for sure


----------



## India Whiskey Charlie

boulderjoe said:


> Hey Bill - I am about to pull the trigger on this, but one quick question, when do these ship?


Says "_*In stock, lead time 1 week*_" on the ordering page:


----------



## valmak

are the lead times usually right? can i expect the watch in 1 week after payment is made? i don't want to get it if it will take months.


----------



## Steve260

Looks great - got my order in today!


----------



## bmick325

I'm in and just placed my order. The white second hand is fine with me. It seems to give the watch more of a "toolish" look.


----------



## buzz819

So...

Heres the question, I've been saving up to get myself a Kingston, should I just buy one of these? I am really after the Gold Gilt, but you know, this one is a definite...

Buzz


----------



## sunster

The Nassau looks good, a decent homage and readily available.....makes me wonder why I bothered stressing out with the Kingston!


----------



## cpotters

sunster said:


> The Nassau looks good, a decent homage and readily available.....makes me wonder why I bothered stressing out with the Kingston!


Because up until 3 days ago, an un-named non-LE Kingston was not only JUST theoretical, but AFAWWC it was so far down the que that nobody could have expected it to be deliverable in a year, nevermind a week. The reason this was done so quickly (and quietly) is a lesson to all of Bill's fans here: who did Bill ask for input on the dial? the name? the white second hands? the crown size? The answer to all of those is the same: nobody, he just got it done, and then surprised us with the watch. When MkII introduces a non-LE model, the tremendous lead time required for development is still there. The only difference is that only one person (Bill) has to deal with the frustrating development, manufacturing, QC and shipping delays. I am very impressed on how tight the lid was kept on this, as I'm sure all of us not having stirred up the pot kept the whole production process alot smoother.

Otherwise, you WOULD have been stressing out about it as with Kingston, and how much fun would that be?


----------



## Inq

Guys, do you know how I can contact MKII directly by email?

I've tried to use their support center but with no reply... I'm trying to sort out a problem regarding my payment.

Cheers,
Catalin

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dragoon

You might want to check your spam folder. Did you add MKII to your email address book and contact folder? I always get an automatically generated email from MKII whenever I submit an email of any sort to them. It usually takes a day or two for them to give an actual response.



Inq said:


> Guys, do you know how I can contact MKII directly by email?
> 
> I've tried to use their support center but with no reply... I'm trying to sort out a problem regarding my payment.
> 
> Cheers,
> Catalin
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Inq

Thanks, I checked my spam mail and nothing there. They are probably busy, will stay patient I guess.


----------



## MHe225

Inq said:


> Guys, do you know how I can contact MKII directly by email?
> 
> I've tried to use their support center but with no reply... I'm trying to sort out a problem regarding my payment.


Same here - three e-mails in as many days and not a single peep. Not even the automated reply informing me that the message has arrived. Maybe a problem with MKII's mail-server?
I can only hope that Bill will honor the original time-stamp so that we still qualify for the discount.

RonB


----------



## Dragoon

Are you receiving the email receipt from MKII when you made the purchase order from MKII?

I sent out an email with a question yesterday and received the automated reply. I went through the boutique order status portal and sent the email from there.

What email address are you using to send your emails to MKII?

Easiest and best way appears to be using their e boutique portal contact page.

Order Status


English (U.S.) 

Home
Submit a Ticket
Knowledgebase
News
Downloads
Troubleshooter

 Login Subscribe

Remember me
[HR][/HR]Lost password

[HR][/HR]

Knowledgebase
Downloads

SEARCH

RegisterSubmit a TicketKnowledgebaseNewsDownloadsTroubleshooter

Help Desk Software by Kayako Resolve



MHe225 said:


> Same here - three e-mails in as many days and not a single peep. Not even the automated reply informing me that the message has arrived. Maybe a problem with MKII's mail-server?
> I can only hope that Bill will honor the original time-stamp so that we still qualify for the discount.
> 
> RonB


----------



## Yao

The response has been strong. As a result we will have to close the discount offer as of 12.00 am June 5th,

We will be doing the scheduling later today and creating the tickets. Given the number of orders received we may not be able to process and schedule all of the orders on Tuesday. We will start with the Kingston customers and then all the other customers. If you don't get a notice later today we will take care of it on Thursday.


----------



## Yao

Sorry for the lack of response today. I was working on watches all day. Winnie was out today.


----------



## valmak

I do not understand this. Can somebody please translate? When will the watches be shipped out? Are they already ready or still need to be built?



Yao said:


> The response has been strong. As a result we will have to close the discount offer as of 12.00 am June 5th,
> 
> We will be doing the scheduling later today and creating the tickets. Given the number of orders received we may not be able to process and schedule all of the orders on Tuesday. We will start with the Kingston customers and then all the other customers. If you don't get a notice later today we will take care of it on Thursday.


----------



## valmak

lead time says 8 weeks now


----------



## govtec

I already have a Vantage and the Nassau would pair well with it.


----------



## Plat0

valmak said:


> I do not understand this. Can somebody please translate? When will the watches be shipped out? Are they already ready or still need to be built?


Really? Obviously they are still going to be built and than shipped. It seems like this new MKII offering is a resounding success as they normally are. Good for them.


----------



## bob m

will the nassau be available to purchase later on in the summer? I would like to pay for one around august-when I have the funds squirreled away


----------



## Sieglinde

Looks great but Im not sure about the all white hand.

Would be nice to have an option to have a correct hand.


----------



## Semuta

Well, a lot of the early subs had white second hands. I'm not sure if they're service hands or not, but you see a lot of vintage watches with them. I like it, and think it makes the watch unique in the same way the gilt hands distinguish the Kingston.


----------



## MartinCRC

Plat0 said:


> Really? Obviously they are still going to be built and than shipped.


I don't think that's correct. The page said 'In Stock' and 1 week delivery. If these watches still had to be built then even the 8 week delivery now being quoted would be hopelessly unrealistic. I think the scheduling Bill refers to is the delivery scheduling not the build scheduling, with existing Kingston owners being prioritised. On top of which, surely the whole point of this release is to generate some cash-flow AND revenue from real-time sales (now that the Vantage and Seafighter are sold out) rather than simply adding further strain to the problematic LE sales model of taking money upfront for watches to be delivered at some long distant point in the future.

Martin

Edit: Delivery now quoted as 2 weeks.


----------



## Whoknewi

where are you guys getting these 8 weeks. it says 2 weeks lead time on the website.


----------



## MartinCRC

Whoknewi said:


> where are you guys getting these 8 weeks. it says 2 weeks lead time on the website.


Oh, I was just re-quoting what valmak reported further up the thread. My post now edited accordingly.
Martin


----------



## gonzomantis

MartinCRC said:


> Oh, I was just re-quoting what valmak reported further up the thread. My post now edited accordingly.
> Martin


It started at 1 week, then went to 8 weeks, and is now at 2 weeks. What valmak posted was true at the time it was posted.

I'm curious to hear how many Nassaus are going to ship in that 2 weeks.


----------



## Whoknewi

honestly, I don't mind waiting. Sure, I am excited to get the watch and wear it, but I also want everything to be done well and if that means waiting, then so be it. I am a member on another forum where a bunch of forum members found a great deal on a pair of boots, and flooded the company with orders. then the company was overwhelmed, the forum members started calling up the company and pestering them and making order changes, and eventually half of the items that were delivered were defective.


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

gonzomantis said:


> It started at 1 week, then went to 8 weeks, and is now at 2 weeks. What valmak posted was true at the time it was posted.
> 
> I'm curious to hear how many Nassaus are going to ship in that 2 weeks.


Yup. gonzomantis is correct on this: I saw it too, and that caught my attention. :-s

I am guessing that this delivery schedule may depend on different quantities of watches that have already been completed, being delivered at different times to the US in different shipments, along with two or more parallel production and/or shipping schedules at MK II. Just a guess.

I'll be waiting for a future opportunity to get one of these (but only because the watch budget has been stretched to the limit lately).

*Nassau* is a great surprise, and the more I look at it, the more I like it. ;-)


----------



## yjfang

Order placed for the Nassau. This would make a perfect watch to wear when I need a break from the Rolex DSSD. Just perfect.


----------



## TheDude

Got a ticket minutes after Bill's mention of them on Tuesday. Hope to get it soon!!! 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## acg2010

The Dude, since you got your ticket already, is there any indication of whether the 2 week lead time is approximately correct? Thanks!


----------



## bottom of the ninth

Lots of unanswered questions here, I would like to hear some answers from Bill! 
Sadley I for one will never understand how he can release another watch when I am waiting until September for my Kingston! Answers Bill??


----------



## Plat0

bottom of the ninth said:


> Sadley I for one will never understand how he can release another watch when I am waiting until September for my Kingston! Answers Bill??


It's not really "another" watch per say. It follows the same design with only minor changes from the Kingston. It makes perfect sense on how MKII is releasing the Nassau instead of a whole new other watch.


----------



## messenius

I also got a ticket on Tuesday with the estimated ship date is at the beginning of August. And when I place my order the lead time was 8 weeks. So it sounds about right


----------



## acg2010

That presents an interesting question - if you placed it when it was 8 weeks and your estimated ship date is beginning of August, and now the lead time is 2 weeks, that means someone who orders later will get it sooner? Odd.


----------



## messenius

Well I'm not sure that logic would hold...


----------



## acg2010

Yah, I agree, which is why I wish someone inside would chime in on the lead time quote. I'm contemplating an order, but if it's going to be 4 months (not the 2 weeks stated), I'm a little less inclined.


----------



## sunster

My lead in time was "2 weeks" ....estimated ship date according to my ticket 8/18/12.......go figure??
I didn't realised someone took out July this year


----------



## TheDude

acg2010 said:


> The Dude, since you got your ticket already, is there any indication of whether the 2 week lead time is approximately correct? Thanks!


My ship date is end of July, but I have learned that dates are fluid, even if things are in stock. Doesn't bother me, this one will come soon enough.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheDude

acg2010 said:


> That presents an interesting question - if you placed it when it was 8 weeks and your estimated ship date is beginning of August, and now the lead time is 2 weeks, that means someone who orders later will get it sooner? Odd.


I am not directing this to anyone in particular.

The key takeaway is that even though Bill is making changes to MkII to improve lead times, dates should not be taken as gospel. This isn't FedEx, it's a boutique watch company.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AdamR

Hi folks,
I tried to order but I could not complete my order. Are orders still reserved for Kingston owners? I am a Kingston owner but it's second hand so it's irrelevant...
My understanding from Bill's post was that after june 5th, we could all order... no?


----------



## sunster

TheDude said:


> I am not directing this to anyone in particular.
> 
> The key takeaway is that even though Bill is making changes to MkII to improve lead times, dates should not be taken as gospel. This isn't FedEx, it's a boutique watch company.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I can understand that but surely one of the key lessons in terms of customer care from the Kingston experience was not to mislead on waiting times.....why inform on 2 weeks when this is clearly not the case. Nobody complains if you give or take a week or there but you shouldn't be 8 weeks+ off. Nobody and definitely not I likes to be mislead once, nevermind multiple times...Bill please improve on your accuracy of information


----------



## India Whiskey Charlie

messenius said:


> I also got a ticket on Tuesday with the estimated ship date is at the beginning of August. And when I place my order the lead time was 8 weeks. So it sounds about right


I ordered Saturday 6/2 while the lead time was "in stock and 1 week". I just got a ticket a few minutes ago that says estimated ship date is 9/1/12. So, the lead time on the ordering page is meaningless and I'll be getting both my GO Kingston and the Nassau about the same time? Interesting!


----------



## gonzomantis

India Whiskey Charlie said:


> I ordered Saturday 6/2 while the lead time was "in stock and 1 week". I just got a ticket a few minutes ago that says estimated ship date is 9/1/12. So, the lead time on the ordering page is meaningless and I'll be getting both my GO Kingston and the Nassau about the same time? Interesting!


Are getting the C3 version of the Kingston?


----------



## India Whiskey Charlie

gonzomantis said:


> Are getting the C3 version of the Kingston?


No, my Kingston should be gilt non-date dial BG W9.


----------



## Yao

sunster said:


> I can understand that but surely one of the key lessons in terms of customer care from the Kingston experience was not to mislead on waiting times.....why inform on 2 weeks when this is clearly not the case. Nobody complains if you give or take a week or there but you shouldn't be 8 weeks+ off. Nobody and definitely not I likes to be mislead once, nevermind multiple times...Bill please improve on your accuracy of information


I have to apologize there was a syntax error in the code for the lead time on the web site. Instead of listing the actual lead time it listed the system default of "2 weeks." The error has been corrected.


----------



## sunster

Yao said:


> I have to apologize there was a syntax error in the code for the lead time on the web site. Instead of listing the actual lead time it listed the system default of "2 weeks." The error has been corrected.


Cheers Bill, got your message


----------



## gonzomantis

India Whiskey Charlie said:


> No, my Kingston should be gilt non-date dial BG W9.


I think we're in the same boat then. The Project Update site said:

"The BG W9 non-date watches are still in Switzerland. The C3s are expected to take up the majority of the schedule through the end of August and BG W9s *will begin shipping in September at the latest*."

Depending upon the sequence for Kingstons your Nassau may arrive first. Time will tell.


----------



## Plat0

So the announcement of "shipping" the non-LE Kingston (now known as the Nassau) was completely off? I don't mean to accuse Bill of misleading us, but with an 8 week lead time (which according to my ticket is more like 12 weeks) this isn't doesn't seem like "shipping" was the proper term at the time. It was more like taking orders for assembly and then shipping...

Sorry... Had to get it out.


----------



## valmak

i would prefer the Stowa system of not having to make payment until watch is ready to ship. doesn't Bill know about the time value of money?


----------



## India Whiskey Charlie

valmak said:


> i would prefer the Stowa system of not having to make payment until watch is ready to ship.


That is actually a worldwide standard. A reasonable deposit for a commitment is understandable, but a full payment several months in advance should not be the 'norm'.


----------



## TheDude

Look, I want my watch as much as the next guy, but seriously - this public flogging isn't helping anyone. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Plat0

Growing pains of a great company... I love MKII but I can't always hold in my frustration with certain things. This "shipping" issue being a big one.


----------



## buzz819

I find it funny, that 6 days ago people did not know that this watch even existed, now there are people up in arms because they can't have it now. Chill people.

Like all great things they will come.

Buzz


----------



## valmak

agreed. i think Bill is doing a great job. i'd just like to know when the watch will be delivered because it will affect my decision of whether to buy one. (i really hate waiting.)



buzz819 said:


> I find it funny, that 6 days ago people did not know that this watch even existed, now there are people up in arms because they can't have it now. Chill people.
> 
> Like all great things they will come.
> 
> Buzz


----------



## MHe225

Plat0 said:


> bottom of the ninth said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of unanswered questions here, I would like to hear some answers from Bill! Sadley I for one will never understand how he can release another watch when I am waiting until September for my Kingston! Answers Bill??
> 
> 
> 
> It's not really "another" watch per say. It follows the same design with only minor changes from the Kingston. It makes perfect sense on how MKII is releasing the Nassau instead of a whole new other watch.
Click to expand...

In the most literal meaning of the words, it is another watch. But that's not the point of the original post. The point is that there is a group of ca 80 people who have paid their deposit ca 2 years ago and the remainder ca 1 year ago and these people learn through MKII's announcement of the Nassau that their wait will be extended even more.

I find it interesting that only people who already have their Kingston's in hand -eh, on their wrist- fail to understand that these people still waiting are upset and disappointed.

RonB - yup, still waiting :-|


----------



## Dragoon

ron...

Not true in all cases. I have a Kingston in the general order on which I wait. And I ordered a Nassau.

Most anyone who was fortunate or unfortunate enough (depending on how u look at it) to get in on the LE Kingston order has waited. Most of the plank folks waited over 2 years. So, we ALL (Kingston customers) know and understand the upset and in some cases, disaapointment.

I guess everything has already been stated at least once concerning that topic.

But, I can state that good things come to those that wait.



MHe225 said:


> In the most literal meaning of the words, it is another watch. But that's not the point of the original post. The point is that there is a group of ca 80 people who have paid their deposit ca 2 years ago and the remainder ca 1 year ago and these people learn through MKII's announcement of the Nassau that their wait will be extended even more.
> 
> I find it interesting that only people who already have their Kingston's in hand -eh, on their wrist- fail to understand that these people still waiting are upset and disappointed.
> 
> RonB - yup, still waiting :-|


----------



## Dragoon

I suppose Bill will get that information out in due time. I get the feeling he was literally swept up in the tsunami of orders upon the initial announcement of the Nassau and his kind offer of a discount to the Kingston customers.

It helps to remember that Bill is a one man operation for practical purposes.

If you really have a time constraint as a consideration in ordering a Nassau you may just want to wait for one to be offered on the sales forum or until Bill is able to comment on your question.

You might be more happy letting someone else wait and keeping your funds until one shows up in the flesh on the secondary market. These MKII watches are basically hand built watches and that just takes time.



valmak said:


> agreed. i think Bill is doing a great job. i'd just like to know when the watch will be delivered because it will affect my decision of whether to buy one. (i really hate waiting.)


----------



## MHe225

Dragoon said:


> Ron...
> 
> Not true in all cases. I have a Kingston in the general order on which I wait. And I ordered a Nassau.
> 
> Most anyone who was fortunate or unfortunate enough (depending on how u look at it) to get in on the LE Kingston order has waited. Most of the plank folks waited over 2 years. So, we ALL (Kingston customers) know and understand the upset and in some cases, disappointment.
> 
> I guess everything has already been stated at least once concerning that topic.
> 
> But, I can state that good things come to those that wait.


I realized as I hit the post reply button that this one probably would "bite" me. All, always, none, never are all very dangerous statements. One exception can invalidate the statement (post in this case).

As per my signature, I'm also waiting 2 years plus. Longer even, as I had to wait quite a while before I could enter General Ordering - I had discovered MKII just too late and 2nd PO had closed less than a month prior.

I want the Nassau too but somehow couldn't get myself to order one ......

RonB

_*Project 300* - $350 deposit paid 27 months ago ..... 
__*GO Kingston* - $350 deposit paid 24 months ago and $585 remainder 12 months ago ..... 
*Project GMT* - $600 deposit paid almost 5 months ago ....._


----------



## TheDude

MHe225 said:


> I find it interesting that only people who already have their Kingston's in hand -eh, on their wrist- fail to understand that these people still waiting are upset and disappointed.
> 
> RonB - yup, still waiting :-|


No, the failure in this thread is some aren't understanding that waiting is part of what it means to be a MkII customer. I wear my patience and how long I have waited as a badge of honor. We all wait for our watches. I waited 18 months for my LRRP, almost three years for my Kingston, and if Bill had taken my deposit last April, I would already have 14 months logged waiting for the GMT (it's almost 5 months now).

I think many failed to understand that two weeks even if posted was unrealistic.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Yao

Plat0 said:


> So the announcement of "shipping" the non-LE Kingston (now known as the Nassau) was completely off? I don't mean to accuse Bill of misleading us, but with an 8 week lead time (which according to my ticket is more like 12 weeks) this isn't doesn't seem like "shipping" was the proper term at the time. It was more like taking orders for assembly and then shipping...
> 
> Sorry... Had to get it out.


Shipping means that we are delivering. That does not mean that we will be delivering everything tomorrow. This is the way we have always worked. We have watches there that are semi-finished. I still have to go over them and make sure everything is to spec such as the hand alignment, regulation, stem length, etc. Then we install the bezel and bracelets here. This allows us to control the alignment of the bezel with the dial and the bracelets are done here because its just easier this way. Based on my experience this allows me to provide the best quality possible and minimize handling damage by the assembler. I know this isn't how other companies do the work but at the same time this is how I deliver what everyone comes to expect.

The lead times are not updated in real time. The software integration required would be excessive and the kinds of systems that are set up for that are usually managing much bigger enterprises (i.e. very very expensive). I tried my best to keep the information up to date as possible. I know you may not know this but up until the update to our e-boutique last year we weren't even able to provide the lead times before orders were placed. At least now we can provide the lead times before customers place orders.

So I guess in summary I am not trying to mislead anyone. I can't always anticipate how the information we provide will interpreted. And sometimes I forget that not everyone knows how we work. The end game for us is to provide quality over quantity. We naturally want to ship as fast we can but only so long as we can provide the consistent quality that people expect.


----------



## Yao

India Whiskey Charlie said:


> That is actually a worldwide standard. A reasonable deposit for a commitment is understandable, but a full payment several months in advance should not be the 'norm'.


I don't expect everyone will accept the lead time. If the lead time is not what you bargained for we can always cancel your order and refund your payment in full. I don't mean for that to sound harsh or like I don't want your business but this isn't a pre-order like the Plankowner stage of the Kingston.

Companies like Stowa have enough people to manage the collection of payments when the watch is ready to go. I just don't have that kind of staffing at my disposal.

Frankly I did not anticipate this level of interest in the Nassau. I am glad to see so much enthusiasm for the watch but I do regret that the lead times are causing some angst.


----------



## sunster

Waiting ridiculously long times is part of the MK II experience. Personally I don't see anything in Bill's new strategy that will change that despite his attempts to do so. At the end of the day he is a one man operation- I learnt this the hard way with the Kingston, and Bill knows well that I'm not the most patient of his clients, I don't tolerate tardiness as I wouldn't expect the same of any of my own clients of me. I make no apologies about my level of expectation. The Nassau is both bitter and sweet in my eyes as I am a Kingston owner. It gives me the opportunity to own a non gilt version of the Kingston case watch which follows the lineage to the original Rolex to which the Kingston is a homage. 
I believe that if the two weeks posted is unrealistic, then it shouldn't have been posted in the first place....I know Bill has explained the errors in the later orders non being updated in the system. I'll forgive him if indeed he does deliver the first Nassaus before the end of June. 
The 'unexpected demand', as Bill puts it, for the Nassau has led now to a over 20 week lead in time for it.....I cannot see how this won't delay the other projects further. Hopefully for those waiting it won't but I'm glad I'm not wearing those shoes as I'd probably be raging on. I don't necessarily agree with the business model of paying for something that doesn't exist as yet but i admire Bills watches and the care he takes to put them together. A case for genetic cloning??



TheDude said:


> No, the failure in this thread is some aren't understanding that waiting is part of what it means to be a MkII customer. I wear my patience and how long I have waited as a badge of honor. We all wait for our watches. I waited 18 months for my LRRP, almost three years for my Kingston, and if Bill had taken my deposit last April, I would already have 14 months logged waiting for the GMT (it's almost 5 months now).
> 
> I think many failed to understand that two weeks even if posted was unrealistic.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JohnF

Hi -

A gentle reminder from your friendly MKII moderator: this is the place to talk about the watches, not customer issues and/or Bill's business model. Please remember that when posting. Thanks!

JohnF


----------



## Alexxonvaldez

Does the launch of this non-LE Kingston look-a-like means that a SPARE case back and movement ring will at last be available for the first batch Kingston owners ?


----------



## Jim C.

No. Bill's intention for providing spare parts for the Kingston plank owners was for those parts to be used as spares, not for the owner to build another watch.


----------



## sunster

Alexxonvaldez said:


> Does the launch of this non-LE Kingston look-a-like means that a SPARE case back and movement ring will at last be available for the first batch Kingston owners ?


Not Bill's intention but it does now appear possible. Bill has stated that any watches made in this manner will not be serviced by him in future


----------



## Yao

sunster said:


> The 'unexpected demand', as Bill puts it, for the Nassau has led now to a over 20 week lead in time for it.....I cannot see how this won't delay the other projects further.


We are doing our best to make sure it doesn't the Nassau was allocated a certain number of slots in our production schedule per week and it filled those up very quickly. This is the reason for the long lead times. As I noted before in another thread we are trying to keep everything moving in tandem and in balance. So, for example Kingstons are still shipping.


----------



## buzz819

Can't order them now :-(

Buzz


----------



## JamesJackson

Someone please tell me they didnt closed the ordering for good!


----------



## Sieglinde

Good thing ordering stopped, lead times were most likely greater than 20 weeks.

Just wait, ordering will resume eventually. That's the whole point of the Non-LE.


----------



## JamesJackson

Speaking for myself, as someone who missed out on the Kingston, I will gladly deal with a five month lead time, as long as I'm guaranteed a Nassau! Which as far as I'm conserend can only be done after I order it and Mr, Yao has my money!


----------



## suffolk009

Sieglinde said:


> Good thing ordering stopped, lead times were most likely greater than 20 weeks.
> 
> Just wait, ordering will resume eventually. That's the whole point of the Non-LE.


I've just registered my interest. And look forward to having one of these eventually. I'll just have to wait.


----------



## JJJimmy

JamesJackson said:


> Speaking for myself, as someone who missed out on the Kingston, I will gladly deal with a five month lead time, as long as I'm guaranteed a Nassau! Which as far as I'm conserend can only be done after I order it and Mr, Yao has my money!


Same here! The Kingston was absolutely beautiful, and I missed it completely. I'll be checking EVERY DAY for the chance to order the Nassau.


----------



## Burpee7

Why is the Nassau site password protected? Can we still order the Nassau?

Thanks,
Doug


----------



## buzz819

Burpee7 said:


> Why is the Nassau site password protected? Can we still order the Nassau?
> 
> Thanks,
> Doug


The password is probably still "kingston" the ordering is on hold at the moment, obviously they can't do to many more so they can still stick to their the other responsibilities for customers.

It should be able to be ordered soon enough.

Buzz


----------



## Burpee7

Thanks Buzz. I really like the MKII watches (Paradive/Nassau) but not sure what makes them so special. They seem to be very popular brand but are more expensive than others like Benarus, etc. Any thoughts on this?

Thanks,
Doug


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Burpee7 said:


> Why is the Nassau site password protected? Can we still order the Nassau?
> 
> Thanks,
> Doug


The password is 'kingston' - (minus the - ' ) see Bill's first post in this thread. I was able to get to 'shop the collection' and there you should have the ability to get on the mailing list for future availability. It wouldn't hurt to sign up. My past experience with this system is that it works well - if you sign up, the email will come to you once they are available again and if you are still interested (and you stay on top of your email in a timely manner) you'll be able to get one.


----------



## buzz819

Burpee7 said:


> Thanks Buzz. I really like the MKII watches (Paradive/Nassau) but not sure what makes them so special. They seem to be very popular brand but are more expensive than others like Benarus, etc. Any thoughts on this?
> 
> Thanks,
> Doug


I don't really know, I haven't actually got one at the moment, but am hoping to pull the trigger soon.

From what I can tell it is the attention to detail, the build quality, the accuracy etc.

Buzz


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Burpee7 said:


> Thanks Buzz. I really like the MKII watches (Paradive/Nassau) but not sure what makes them so special. They seem to be very popular brand but are more expensive than others like Benarus, etc. Any thoughts on this?
> 
> Thanks,
> Doug


I've got three (O&W/MKII M-series diver, Vantage, and Kingston) and the fourth (Paradive) is on the way. For me, I have received superbly accurate watches, all keep time within COSC standards. Mr. Yao has demonstrated extreme attention to detail and careful assembly that results in a watch that is a superb value compared to what you get from others, considering the cost. That's why I have three, one on the way, and am on plank owner/pre-order for Project 300 and Project GMT. ;-)

Oh, and you can't overlook superb functionality and perfection in classic style- :-!

Hang around here, read some posts about owners' experiences with their watches and Mr. Yao. It takes a while to get one, you'll have to wait, but in the end, the results are well worth it (IMHO).


----------



## bmick325

buzz819 said:


> I don't really know, I haven't actually got one at the moment, but am hoping to pull the trigger soon.
> 
> From what I can tell it is the attention to detail, the build quality, the accuracy etc.
> 
> Buzz


Pre-built watches (aka What the h*ll takes so long!)

This is how much work Bill puts into each and every pre-built watch that goes out the door and it is what sets MKII apart from the other boutique brands.


----------



## Yao

Delivery issue with the Mk II Nassau&#8230;.

We have run into an unexpected problem with the production of the Nassau which will delay its delivery. During our inspection of the watches we discovered that the crowns were not functioning within the technical specification. While we do not believe the issue would affect customers directly we feel that the watch as it is currently assembled is not consistent with the level of workmanship our customers deserve. The crowns are currently being prepared for return to the vendor for their inspection and study.

The resolution of the problem could take a few weeks or it could take months. We are exploring several solutions to the issue but at this point do not know how long it will take to resolve the problem. As a result we will be canceling all orders except for those of the returning Kingston customers. The effected customers' payments have already been refunded via the original payment method. Our apologies for the inconvenience caused.

Because I do not wish to disappoint the returning Kingston customers or make them wait for a resolution we will continue their deliveries as scheduled with one modification. We will be substituting the 8 mm crown for the 7 mm crowns we are returning to the vendor. As soon as the problem is resolved we will switch back to the 7 mm crowns.

To answer some anticipated questions:


Will the use of the 8 mm crowns effect the Kingston: No not in a meaningful way 
Will you be taking more orders from Kingston customers: No. We will not be accepting any new orders that will use the 8 mm crown 
Yes it should be noted that if the Nassau watches are modified in any way their warranty will be voided and we will not even look at one that has been modified let alone service it. 

For those Nassau customers whose orders were canceled, once we have fixed the issue we will be contacting them via e-mail when ordering can re-open. The customers that elect to re-order the Nassau will be given a discount and scheduling priority. Their new orders will be scheduled according to the sequence in which we received their original Nassau order. For example if you were originally the 5[SUP]th[/SUP] person to order the first time around we will schedule your new order 5[SUP]th[/SUP] (or better) for delivery.

Notifications to the canceled Nassau customers will be going out momentarily.

Thanks in advance for everyone's understanding.


----------



## Jim C.

Bill, thanks for the update and best of luck getting the issue resolved quickly.

Will the Kingston owners who have ordered the Nassau have the opportunity to purchase a 7mm crown when the issue is resolved, even if they have already received the Nassau w/8mm crown? I realize that some may prefer the larger crown, but others may want the smaller one to differentiate the Nassau from the Kingston.


----------



## gonzomantis

I'm sorry to hear that things aren't going smoothly, but I have one question:

Why release the any Nassaus with an 8mm crown?

If I'm not mistaken the crown was always stated to be unique to the Kingston. Reversing this decision is very disappointing to me. It will dilute the uniqueness of the Kingston, not to mention the potential for confusion for those who choose to sell or trade.

As a Kingston buyer still waiting I would rather see that the boxes full of the Swiss assembled watches coming in next week be prioritized while the issue with the 7mm crown is addressed.


----------



## Yao

Jim C. said:


> Bill, thanks for the update and best of luck getting the iissue resolved quickly.
> 
> Will the Kingston owners who have ordered the Nassau have the opportunity to purchase a 7mm crown when the issue is resolved, even if they have already received the Nassau w/8mm crown? I realize that some may prefer the larger crown, but others may want the smaller one to differentiate the Nassau from the Kingston.


If the manufacturer is able to identify the problem and correct it we will make them available.


----------



## Yao

gonzomantis said:


> Why release the any Nassaus with an 8mm crown?


It is the only crown we have on hand that will fit.



gonzomantis said:


> If I'm not mistaken the crown was always stated to be unique to the Kingston. Reversing this decision is very disappointing to me. It will dilute the uniqueness of the Kingston, not to mention the potential for confusion for those who choose to sell or trade.


The number of watches that will be delivered with this crown is less than 25 pieces. The dilution should be marginal.



gonzomantis said:


> As a Kingston buyer still waiting I would rather see that the boxes full of the Swiss assembled watches coming in next week be prioritized while the issue with the 7mm crown is addressed.


That is why we canceled the other customers' orders so that we could focus on the current deliveries. The returning Kingston customers have been through way to much for me to cancel their orders. All I can tell you is that I am trying to see if this presents an opening for the BG W9 Kingston customers that will allow me to accelerate delivery but I am not 100% certain so I am not going to promise anything or say anything that can be taken out of context. All I can tell you is that I am not going to sit here and work half-capacity and have an iced tea. I want to get the Kingstons out of here almost as bad as you want yours.


----------



## Plat0

Thanks for the update Bill. I really do admire your business ethic and your strive for living up to the level you have imagined for MKII. The refund will allow me to seriously consider funding the new Rolex Sub ND or Milgauss. I will probably re-order once I can though. Good luck.


----------



## Yao

Plat0 said:


> Thanks for the update Bill. I really do admire your business ethic and your strive for living up to the level you have imagined for MKII. The refund will allow me to seriously consider funding the new Rolex Sub ND or Milgauss. I will probably re-order once I can though. Good luck.


It pained me to do it especially after reading your note in the order but its better that we do it this way. Thanks for your understanding.


----------



## JamesJackson

I understand a fully sympathize with this decision, as someone who missed the kingston, I've waited for a non limited edition of the kingston since it was a rumor, I will gladly wait as long as it takes to get a nassau. But going forward how will the ordering of the nassau be handled for new people. What's a best case timeframe? Worst case? answers to these questions would allow me to sleep a little easier. Thanks.


----------



## Yao

JamesJackson said:


> I understand a fully sympathize with this decision, as someone who missed the kingston, I've waited for a non limited edition of the kingston since it was a rumor, I will gladly wait as long as it takes to get a nassau. But going forward how will the ordering of the nassau be handled for new people. What's a best case timeframe? Worst case? answers to these questions would allow me to sleep a little easier. Thanks.


The best thing to do is sign up for the mailing list:

boutique.mkiiwatches.com

One of the reasons we canceled most of the orders is because we just don't know how long it could take. We have several plans of action in place and we will just have to see which one pans out. Worst case scenario is that none of them pan out and we have to wait for the Project GMT cases to be manufactured before we can launch the Nassau. The best case scenario is that my Plan A or B work and we may be back in action as soon as the end of August. We'll just have to see what happens. I don't like the uncertainty any more than you do but at least its not your @ss on the line :-d


----------



## JamesJackson

Thanks for the responce Bill. You're right I'm sure this is much more stressful for you than all of us. The bond 6538 in Goldfinger is what got me into watches in the first place! So I first saw the Kingston right after the pre-ordering close and fell inlove with it, however due to my finiancal situation I missed out on the general ordering. (college students sometimes can't always be in a position to drop over $800 on a watch.) So I'm just glad I will eventually get to have a beautiful MKII rendition of this famous watch! Even thought the wait will be anything but easy!


----------



## Neily_San

Bill,

Thank you for your frank and open assessment of the problem and it's mitigation. 
As always I believe you have acted in a morally commendable manner.
I truly hope you are able to resolve this issues with the vendor soon.

All the best.
I continue to respect and admire your work ethic.

Kind regard

Neily


----------



## Sieglinde

gonzomantis said:


> I'm sorry to hear that things aren't going smoothly, but I have one question:
> 
> Why release the any Nassaus with an 8mm crown?
> 
> If I'm not mistaken the crown was always stated to be unique to the Kingston. Reversing this decision is very disappointing to me. It will dilute the uniqueness of the Kingston, not to mention the potential for confusion for those who choose to sell or trade.
> 
> As a Kingston buyer still waiting I would rather see that the boxes full of the Swiss assembled watches coming in next week be prioritized while the issue with the 7mm crown is addressed.


Isnt this a bit selfish?

It is just a crown, be grateful if you own a Kingston.


----------



## Yao

Sieglinde said:


> Isnt this a bit selfish?
> 
> It is just a crown, be grateful if you own a Kingston.


Let's not go here okay? If you would it may be better to phrase that differently


----------



## Sieglinde

Sure.

Just saying he shouldn't be disappointed when the bigger crown will not be for ALL the Nassaus.


----------



## TheDude

Yao said:


> Because I do not wish to disappoint the returning Kingston customers or make them wait for a resolution we will continue their deliveries as scheduled with one modification. We will be substituting the 8 mm crown for the 7 mm crowns we are returning to the vendor. As soon as the problem is resolved we will switch back to the 7 mm crowns.


Best news ever. Thanks Bill!!!!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Yao

TheDude said:


> Best news ever. Thanks Bill!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I won't complete share you sentiment but I think I know what you mean  :-d

Touche....you edited your post


----------



## Reintitan

The right choice: Quality trumps schedule.

In my opinion when you are stuck with "lemons", make lemonade


----------



## sunster

This is great news. Be nice to know if it happens how many of the Nassaus get the big crown ....cross that bridge if we get to it


----------



## sunster

I'm delighted with Bill's decision on this. A delay on the Nassau would have been the straw that broke the camels back for me after the Kingston experience. I like the big crown and the idea only a small number of unique Nassaus will be fitted with the 8mm.....let's face it, it's just 1mm! Well done Bill. I hope indeed this does free up some slots to get those Kingston orders fulfilled


----------



## TheDude

Yao said:


> I won't complete share you sentiment but I think I know what you mean  :-d
> 
> Touche....you edited your post


Yeah, almost immediately after making the post I figured I needed to trim it. Took a few minutes...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gonzomantis

Sieglinde said:


> Isnt this a bit selfish?
> 
> It is just a crown, be grateful if you own a Kingston.


I'll try not to get too argumentative here, but it is more than just a crown. Bill was very clear in the past, and again as recently as 2 weeks ago, that the 8mm crown was one of the Kingston LE features.



Yao said:


> The 8 mm crown is not an option on the Nassau. We are using a 7 mm crown, which is still quite big on a 39 mm watch. The 8 mm crown was meant to be a feature of the LE.


Personally, I would like to see this honored so that the LE retains the uniqueness of all of its features. What I proposed was just an option that would allow for paid Kingston orders to be delivered more rapidly while issues for another project (Nassau) are resolved. In the end, it is up to Bill to decide how to deal with this.


----------



## Yao

gonzomantis said:


> I'll try not to get too argumentative here, but it is more than just a crown. Bill was very clear in the past, and again as recently as 2 weeks ago, that the 8mm crown was one of the Kingston LE features.
> 
> Personally, I would like to see this honored so that the LE retains the uniqueness of all of its features. What I proposed was just an option that would allow for paid Kingston orders to be delivered more rapidly while issues for another project (Nassau) are resolved. In the end, it is up to Bill to decide how to deal with this.


It was a compromise solution based on the situation that we had with the Nassau. I think Sunster's reaction summed up my rationale best.

If we didn't sell/deliver Nassaus it would have to be something else. For the remaining Kingstons I am constantly looking for a way to get these done faster and we are allocating the maximum percentage allowable of our current capacity to Kingston deliveries. The allocation is basically the same as when we were delivering the first 200 pieces of the Kingston.


----------



## Dragoon

It is more important for Bill to get the Nassau project going, if possible, then for him to shelf it due to 1mm in crown difference in size. Especially when he has spent the amount of time perfecting the crown issue with the Kingston. The Kingston crowns are such a pleasure that I was hoping he was going to utilize the exact same crown system on the GMT also minus the 8mm crown barrel.

Plus I get one of the 25 Nassau pieces that will have the 8mm crown!!!! Talk about unique and collectible!! Congrats to all who jumped on board!

Oh, and I also am waiting for a Kingston.

And from a business perspective, the ball needs to keep a rollin' if you wanna keep the doors open. I know of a number of businesses that have had great products and great personnel that failed to manage their businesses adequately and went to the deep 6 (out of business). So, please dont minimize any decision Bill might make as trivial or insensitive when it comes to his business of producing watches.

Cetainly, using one part from an LE watch is not unheard of in the watch industry and has even made items ultra collectible (hence my post). This is not undesirable and happens a bit. Just folks attempting to keep the doors to their businesses open. I applaud anyone who is a small business owner. It is NOT easy.



gonzomantis said:


> I'll try not to get too argumentative here, but it is more than just a crown. Bill was very clear in the past, and again as recently as 2 weeks ago, that the 8mm crown was one of the Kingston LE features.
> 
> Personally, I would like to see this honored so that the LE retains the uniqueness of all of its features. What I proposed was just an option that would allow for paid Kingston orders to be delivered more rapidly while issues for another project (Nassau) are resolved. In the end, it is up to Bill to decide how to deal with this.


----------



## giosdad

I am sorry to hear of this latest challenge and couldn't imagine how Bill felt when he recognized the issue. Having said that I think it is being handled in the best manner possible. After all it is a business and the tough decisions have to be made at times. The decision not to compromise the quality is important as I have seen many other brands roll things out and probably just cross their fingers to deal with the issues as the come up. I know there is nothing more than Bill wanting to ship these watches expeditiously and put out more of the products we are looking for. 

As far as the decision to ship a limited number of Nassau's out, the (Kingston) customers that have supported Bill for a long time are receiving the Nassau. The number of 8mm crowns will be limited and to owners that have the LE, which i think minimizes the dilution further. Hopefully the vendor expedites a solution so that the rest of the Nassau's can go out soon.

Thanks for addressing the issue, the questions and communication with the forum.


----------



## MHe225

Yao said:


> .... we discovered that the crowns were not functioning within the technical specification .... The resolution of the problem could take a few weeks or it could take months ... we will continue their deliveries as scheduled with one modification. We will be substituting the 8 mm crown for the 7 mm crowns .....


Only the highest level of Quality Control discovers these problems. Chapeau |> 
Bill, I don't see you cannibalizing the remaining Kingston's in the pipeline, so I have to ask, did you have these 25 or so 8 mm just laying around, ready to go? 
Would that jeopardize your spare parts inventory?



Yao said:


> For the remaining Kingstons I am constantly looking for a way to get these done faster .....


Can you elaborate / have you found ways to speed up delivery while maintaining your high (quality) standards?



Dragoon said:


> Certainly, using one part from an LE watch is not unheard of in the watch industry and has even made items ultra collectible (hence my post) ...


I actually sympathize and take side with gonzomantis .... it's not "_one part_" that's being taken from the Kingston. It is _one more part_ (in addition to the case, movement, bracelet, ....) and one that was said by Bill to be unique and exclusive to the Kingston and never to be seen again on another model _(*ref:* https://www.watchuseek.com/f325/new-models-ongoing-projects-698877-3.html#post5099019)_.
I have to say that this forum is different from most others in that many here feel the need to get personal rodekaart) when someone expresses an opposing view, makes critical observations or gives air to some frustration. That takes quite a bit of joy out of the whole experience ....

RonB

_*Project 300* - $350 deposit paid 27 months ago and counting ..... 
__*GO Kingston* - $350 deposit paid 25 months ago and $585 remainder 12 months ago and still waiting ..... 
*Project GMT* - $600 deposit paid 5 months ago ..... the wait has only just begun_


----------



## Dragoon

I dont think anyone requested 8 mm crowns on the Nassau. And the case , bracelet, ect from the Kingston were never stated to be off limits.

I dont think anyone is being particularly "cruel" (my word, not yours) to Gonzo about his concern for parts being utilized which were supposed to be off limits.

Again, we all have opinions and limits. Some agree , some disagreee.

The nature of the beast. At the end of the day we are all going home to our families and hopefully pursuing hapiness.



MHe225 said:


> Only the highest level of Quality Control discovers these problems. Chapeau |>
> Bill, I don't see you cannibalizing the remaining Kingston's in the pipeline, so I have to ask, did you have these 25 or so 8 mm just laying around, ready to go?
> Would that jeopardize your spare parts inventory?
> 
> Can you elaborate / have you found ways to speed up delivery while maintaining your high (quality) standards?
> 
> I actually sympathize and take side with gonzomantis .... it's not "_one part_" that's being taken from the Kingston. It is _one more part_ (in addition to the case, movement, bracelet, ....) and one that was said by Bill to be unique and exclusive to the Kingston and never to be seen again on another model _(*ref:* https://www.watchuseek.com/f325/new-models-ongoing-projects-698877-3.html#post5099019)_.
> I have to say that this forum is different from most others in that many here feel the need to get personal rodekaart) when someone expresses an opposing view, makes critical observations or gives air to some frustration. That takes quite a bit of joy out of the whole experience ....
> 
> RonB
> 
> _*Project 300* - $350 deposit paid 27 months ago and counting .....
> __*GO Kingston* - $350 deposit paid 25 months ago and $585 remainder 12 months ago and still waiting .....
> *Project GMT* - $600 deposit paid 5 months ago ..... the wait has only just begun_


----------



## Dragoon

Ron,

I will attempt to put this in a positive light. I have not witnessed many threads or posts being deleted or altered and members being banned in this forum. Perhaps a few posts altered or deleted over the 3 years I have frequented here.

Are there disagreements on MKII related issues. Sure. Sort of what a portion of this internet forum helps to bring to light and hopefully resolve or answer.

I can think of many forums where threads and posts never see the light of day and members get suspended or banned for even implying there might be issues or indiscretions made by the forum sponsors.

So, in either case, I think the "climate" in the MKII forum is very "friendly" to questions, comments, and the flow of opinions both positive and negative. P lus, we also get the CEO, watchmaker, designer, and decision maker of the company occasionally posting on the forum with answers and seeking opinions of its membership.

I dont personally see this as restrictive in the leasst. One of the most friendly and hospitable forums I have been a part of.



MHe225 said:


> I have to say that this forum is different from most others in that many here feel the need to get personal rodekaart) when someone expresses an opposing view, makes critical observations or gives air to some frustration. That takes quite a bit of joy out of the whole experience ....
> 
> RonB
> 
> _*Project 300* - $350 deposit paid 27 months ago and counting .....
> __*GO Kingston* - $350 deposit paid 25 months ago and $585 remainder 12 months ago and still waiting .....
> *Project GMT* - $600 deposit paid 5 months ago ..... the wait has only just begun_


----------



## MHe225

*One of the friendliest forums*



Dragoon said:


> .... I have not witnessed many threads or posts being deleted or altered and members being banned in this forum. Perhaps a few posts altered or deleted over the 3 years I have frequented here ..... One of the most friendly and hospitable forums I have been a part of.











The search-function fails me ... I caught some flack for posting this "statistic" in January '11 - within a few weeks, 6 or so more threads had to be shut down, even after repeated warnings from the mods. Two guys got banned in the process. Interestingly enough, all threads had a Kingston connection.

RonB

_*Project 300* - $350 deposit paid 27 months ago and counting ..... 
__*GO Kingston* - $350 deposit paid 25 months ago and $585 remainder 12 months ago and still waiting ..... 
*Project GMT* - $600 deposit paid 5 months ago ..... the wait has only just begun_


----------



## Dragoon

*Re: One of the friendliest forums*

Even with this instances that you brought up.... it is not a chronic issue here. Yeah, there were some bumps in the Kingston road and things were handled very even handedly, I thought, even when some folks were being impolite and not showing much etiquette. Remember, any one who cared to cancel their Kingston order has always been given the opportunity to do so. So, no one is being held hostage over the Kingston. Could things of proceeded more smoothely...sure.

But, remember, we are guests here on a forum sponsored by Bill. So, it is our responsibility to show a certain level of respect to all involved.

And, as I said in the previous post. There are forums where threads, posts, and members have threads, posts and members banned and threads deleted or changed quite regularly. Not just an occurrence. All the time. It is not an "open" environment at all like it is here on the MKII forum. You say something which is not in favor or speaks favorably and you get either banned or at least a note from the mod. And the thread gets deleted.

So, still, I think the MKII forums is quite open and friendly as far as forums go. Just my opinion. And you are welcome to feel it is restrictive if that is your opinion.



MHe225 said:


> View attachment 745386
> 
> 
> The search-function fails me ... I caught some flack for posting this "statistic" in January '11 - within a few weeks, 6 or so more threads had to be shut down, even after repeated warnings from the mods. Two guys got banned in the process. Interestingly enough, all threads had a Kingston connection.
> 
> RonB
> 
> _*Project 300* - $350 deposit paid 27 months ago and counting .....
> __*GO Kingston* - $350 deposit paid 25 months ago and $585 remainder 12 months ago and still waiting .....
> *Project GMT* - $600 deposit paid 5 months ago ..... the wait has only just begun_


----------



## cpotters

*Re: One of the friendliest forums*



MHe225 said:


> The search-function fails me ... I caught some flack for posting this "statistic" in January '11 - within a few weeks, 6 or so more threads had to be shut down, even after repeated warnings from the mods. Two guys got banned in the process. Interestingly enough, all threads had a Kingston connection.
> 
> RonB
> 
> _*Project 300* - $350 deposit paid 27 months ago and counting .....
> __*GO Kingston* - $350 deposit paid 25 months ago and $585 remainder 12 months ago and still waiting .....
> *Project GMT* - $600 deposit paid 5 months ago ..... the wait has only just begun_


I'd say we have a pretty good record of congeniality on this board. Over 1600 individual threads averaging close to 50 comments a thread, which means there were at least 80,000 opportunities for generally bad behavior. If I took all of your fingers AND all of my fingers we'd have enough digits to count all the deletions.

Let us not forget that some of those deletions were for really, REALLY bad behavior (intentionally trying to provoke major fights on the board, really REALLY rude comments to a rather nice lady who joined our board for a few months and subsequently chased her out). Some comments (intentionally or otherwise) actually seemed to be attempts to torpedo the Kingston project (hmmmm, why would anybody want to do that???)

As a huge "free-speech" kinda guy, I watch all internet forums for the criteria they use to muzzle their members (a little arcane, I know: but it's kinda what I do). As Dragoon pointed out, it is always worth remembering that we are all ultimately guests in somebody else's house here, and should behave accordingly. The community on this forum needs no lectures about etiquitte, especially from a blowhard like me. But my personal litmus test is simple: if we couldn't discuss differences of design or opinion on this board in a friendly way amongst us - I'd have left 2 years ago. Instead, I'm happy to be an active member. That is not a ringing endorsment of my poor judgement, but rather of the people who linger here and participate and - most importantly - of the quality of the watches we've been talking about and the man who stands behind them.

'nuff said!


----------



## Yao

MHe225 said:


> Can you elaborate / have you found ways to speed up delivery while maintaining your high (quality) standards?


Its a scheduling thing. I am trying to find time or look for opening in our scheduling that will allow me to speed up delivery and meet our budget for the year. I don't think there are any more efficiencies in the process, other than hoping that less re-work is required, to be found.


----------



## austinnh

Well I'm a bit late to the party since I don't check the forum often enough, but allow me to just jump in here and say that I am REALLY glad to see that the Nassau has come to life. I think the Kingston is one of the best designed and executed watches in the world and the worst thing about it is that there are only 300 of them. Now that the Nassau is happening, more of these beautiful, functional and balanced watches will make it into the world, making the world a slightly better place. Gratz, Bill, and thanks for giving the watch community what it wants!


----------



## buzz819

Any word on how the Nassau is coming along?

Thanks,

Buzz


----------



## India Whiskey Charlie

buzz819 said:


> Any word on how the Nassau is coming along?


I just got word that I'd be seeing mine late November at best. I ordered it almost immediately after Bill announced the release.


----------



## buzz819

India Whiskey Charlie said:


> I just got word that I'd be seeing mine late November at best. I ordered it almost immediately after Bill announced the release.


Are you one of the lucky ones that was a Kingston owner as well??

Buzz


----------



## India Whiskey Charlie

buzz819 said:


> Are you one of the lucky ones that was a Kingston owner as well??


No, not yet. I do have a "general order" Kingston on order, but it has not shipped yet.
I am told it may ship towards the end of September.


----------



## Plat0

India Whiskey Charlie said:


> I am told it may ship towards the end of September.


So which is it? November or September?

EDIT
Oh I see. The Kingston in September and the Nassau in November. Eeesh.... Thats a long time for the nassau.


----------



## gonzomantis

Plat0 said:


> So which is it? November or September?
> 
> EDIT
> Oh I see. The Kingston in September and the Nassau in November. Eeesh.... Thats a long time for the nassau.


That isn't really a long time for a Nassau when compared with the length of time that fully paid customers have been waiting for a Kingston.


----------



## India Whiskey Charlie

gonzomantis said:


> That isn't really a long time for a Nassau when compared with the length of time that fully paid customers have been waiting for a Kingston.


IMO, one has nothing to do with the other. When I ordered my "fully paid" Nassau, within minutes of Bill's announcement, the watch was supposedly in stock and lead time was one week. November is a long time from June 2nd, that is assuming November will be when the watch ships... ;-)


----------



## TheDude

India Whiskey Charlie said:


> IMO, one has nothing to do with the other. When I ordered my "fully paid" Nassau, within minutes of Bill's announcement, the watch was supposedly in stock and lead time was one week. November is a long time from June 2nd, that is assuming November will be when the watch ships... ;-)


This horse has been beaten to a pile of dust. Feel free to ignore me since I have my Nassau, but my delivery was about a month after the estimated ship date. It's simply the reality of boutique watches. It's foolish to trust the order page.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ninjastar

TheDude said:


> This horse has been beaten to a pile of dust. Feel free to ignore me since I have my Nassau, but my delivery was about a month after the estimated ship date. It's simply the reality of boutique watches. It's foolish to trust the order page.


I'm an MKII fan, but you should be able to trust what is written on an order page. I understand that was a mistake when the website indicated one week. But I don't think that a customer should be made to feel foolish for believing what is written on the manufacturer's webpage, boutique or not. What else are they supposed to believe?


----------



## buzz819

Well, I guess Bill could spend ALL his time updating the website, or maybe making some watches?

Buzz


----------



## White Tuna

Ninjastar said:


> I'm an MKII fan, but you should be able to trust what is written on an order page. I understand that was a mistake when the website indicated one week. But I don't think that a customer should be made to feel foolish for believing what is written on the manufacturer's webpage, boutique or not. What else are they supposed to believe?


Nobody makes anyone feel foolish. People may choose to feel foolish.


----------



## JCW1980

Semantics. I'm sure Bill posts the most accurate current information he's got whenever he updates the MKII site or this forum, barring mistakes and unforeseen issues, which he seems to be quick to clear up. And, of course, he always offers a refund to anyone having second thoughts.

There are a lot of sketchy business owners out there. Bill's not one of them. : )


----------



## TheDude

Ninjastar said:


> I'm an MKII fan, but you should be able to trust what is written on an order page. I understand that was a mistake when the website indicated one week. But I don't think that a customer should be made to feel foolish for believing what is written on the manufacturer's webpage, boutique or not. What else are they supposed to believe?


They can believe the veteran MkII owners who have been warning prospective buyers to temper their expectations. We have been making statements like this for a long time here. I have personally warned against taking any delivery estimate at face value on numerous occasions.

Sadly, people really want to ignore this advice and impose conventions and norms from other industries on the boutique watchmaking industry.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gonzomantis

TheDude said:


> They can believe the veteran MkII owners who have been warning prospective buyers to temper their expectations. We have been making statements like this for a long time here. I have personally warned against taking any delivery estimate at face value on numerous occasions.
> 
> Sadly, people really want to ignore this advice and impose conventions and norms from other industries on the boutique watchmaking industry.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I hope that you aren't saying people should disregard updates that MKII posts on the site. The most recent Kingston Update has given me hope that I will have my watch by Thanksgiving. My understanding is that many of the recent changes at MKII have been to address predictability in meeting orders.


----------



## White Tuna

gonzomantis said:


> I hope that you aren't saying people should disregard updates that MKII posts on the site. The most recent Kingston Update has given me hope that I will have my watch by Thanksgiving. My understanding is that many of the recent changes at MKII have been to address predictability in meeting orders.


I do not work for MKII so I will not speak on their business practices or delivery dates. I will say that I feel there is enough information on this forum for you to make an educated decision.


----------



## Ninjastar

TheDude said:


> They can believe the veteran MkII owners who have been warning prospective buyers to temper their expectations. We have been making statements like this for a long time here. I have personally warned against taking any delivery estimate at face value on numerous occasions.
> 
> Sadly, people really want to ignore this advice and impose conventions and norms from other industries on the boutique watchmaking industry.


But what if you are a customer of MKII's that doesn't spend any time on the forum like us though? As far as I'm concerned shopping on the website is a completely different thing than being a WatchUSeek member that frequently visits the MKII forum.

Bill explained that the lead times were website errors and I totally understand that, but I just think it's silly to tell a customer that it's "foolish to trust the order page".

So everyone should automatically know that "_Lead time - 1 week_" really means like 4 months in boutique speak? lol

Bill, to his credit has offered people who don't want to wait full refunds, which I think is great and I am a supporter of him and MKII. I just think your response was a little harsh in response to India Whiskey Charlie's post, which was not at all inflammatory.


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Ninjastar said:


> But what if you are a customer of MKII's that doesn't spend any time on the forum like us though? As far as I'm concerned shopping on the website is a completely different thing than being a WatchUSeek member that frequently visits the MKII forum.
> 
> Bill explained that the lead times were website errors and I totally understand that, but I just think it's silly to tell a customer that it's "foolish to trust the order page".
> 
> So everyone should automatically know that "_Lead time - 1 week_" really means like 4 months in boutique speak? lol
> 
> Bill, to his credit has offered people who don't want to wait full refunds, which I think is great and I am a supporter of him and MKII. I just think your response was a little harsh in response to India Whiskey Charlie's post, which was not at all inflammatory.


:think: I can only offer my own experience. Maybe it is because I'm older, but I tend to research things a little before I try to purchase something as unique as one of MKII's timepieces, especially if I have gotten myself to the point that I want to purchase a hand-built, individually-constructed, inspected and timed masterpiece of a 'boutique watch' - And how did I *'get there'?*

By researching and learning, before I put down my hard-earned money, by reading, and listening, asking questions and learning - by reading this forum and by interacting with the friendly and helpful folks here (well, almost all of them are, anyway.) ;-)

Maybe the response seemed a bit 'snippy' to you, but it didn't to me.

I tire, frankly, of reading some of these posts from impatient customers that bemoan the time involved with the difficulties and travails of a one-man shop dealing with last minute problems such as parts that don't fit or arrive on time - to an extent, those are examples of things that MKII does not have a lot of control over. If you come to this place unaware of these circumstances, then I tend to think you have some duty *yourself* to educate yourself. Complaining about it doesn't seem to help.

Be patient, be kind. Don't complain, wait your turn, quietly. The owner is working hard to satisfy and fill customer's orders. He really doesn't need one more distraction. *That *will only take time from.....*Building more watches.*

Ahhhh....I have said enough, back to your regularly-scheduled programming. ;-)


----------



## White Tuna

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> :think: I can only offer my own experience. Maybe it is because I'm older, but I tend to research things a little before I try to purchase something as unique as one of MKII's timepieces, especially if I have gotten myself to the point that I want to purchase a hand-built, individually-constructed, inspected and timed masterpiece of a 'boutique watch' - And how did I *'get there'?*
> 
> By researching and learning, before I put down my hard-earned money, by reading, and listening, asking questions and learning - by reading this forum and by interacting with the friendly and helpful folks here (well, almost all of them are, anyway.) ;-)
> 
> Maybe the response seemed a bit 'snippy' to you, but it didn't to me.
> 
> I tire, frankly, of reading some of these posts from impatient customers that bemoan the time involved with the difficulties and travails of a one-man shop dealing with last minute problems such as parts that don't fit or arrive on time - to an extent, those are examples of things that MKII does not have a lot of control over. If you come to this place unaware of these circumstances, then I tend to think you have some duty *yourself* to educate yourself. Complaining about it doesn't seem to help.
> 
> Be patient, be kind. Don't complain, wait your turn, quietly. The owner is working hard to satisfy and fill customer's orders. He really doesn't need one more distraction. *That *will only take time from.....*Building more watches.*
> 
> Ahhhh....I have said enough, back to your regularly-scheduled programming. ;-)


Alaska meet California. :-d


----------



## White Tuna

Don475 said:


> Any chance the people still waiting until September for their Kinston can receive their Nassau first?


If you have already ordered your Nassau I would say there is a chance.


----------



## TheDude

gonzomantis said:


> I hope that you aren't saying people should disregard updates that MKII posts on the site. The most recent Kingston Update has given me hope that I will have my watch by Thanksgiving. My understanding is that many of the recent changes at MKII have been to address predictability in meeting orders.


The only update that matters is the one with a tracking number. And yes, I advocate padding any communication about dates (save a tracking number) to safeguard your own sanity.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Yao

India Whiskey Charlie said:


> IMO, one has nothing to do with the other. When I ordered my "fully paid" Nassau, within minutes of Bill's announcement, the watch was supposedly in stock and lead time was one week. November is a long time from June 2nd, that is assuming November will be when the watch ships... ;-)


We will be re-launching the Nassau later today for those that we had to cancel on. However I am going to try to make the lead times more detailed. In this situation I am mulling over one of two options. First is to try to state: "In stock, lead time 1-4 weeks." for those returning customers but make the ordering page as private as possible. Hopefully that won't be too confusing. Or we may just open up ordering to everyone and post a general lead time of "In stock, lead time 4-6 weeks" because the lead time for those that are placing their orders for a 2nd time will be scheduled from next week to the next 4 weeks, which is what I project it will take to complete those orders and then we will begin filling the orders for everyone else. If we do the latter I will have to explain in the e-mail that is going out later today that the returning customer lead time will be 1-4 weeks plus a discount (in the form of a code) for the inconvenience caused by the cancellations.

In my defense we really hadn't expected the response to the Nassau that we got and tried to update the lead times as often as possible of the following days.

In any event we will try to do better.

Other notes:

* The returning customer Nassau's will be fitted with a Rolex-style triple seal crown in 7 mm
* All other customers will be supplied with a case that uses our standard double seal crown and tube.

The reason for this is that we have some of the new production Nassau case bodies in stock and more on the way in the next few weeks. The "returning customer" Nassau's are using surplus Kingston cases. The remaining Kingston cases will be reserved for service down the road for the Kingstons. The appearance between the two versions of the Nassau are minor at best but I thought the returning Nassau customers would like the triple-seal crowns.


----------



## JCW1980

Please, _Please, PLEASE _have a date version... ;-)


----------



## Yao

JCW1980 said:


> Please, _Please, PLEASE _have a date version... ;-)


Yes there will be a date version of the Nassau. To try to manage deliveries better we are trying to roll out the dial options sequentially rather than all at the same time as we have done in the past. The latter tended to slow deliveries down.


----------



## bmick325

Just when I thought I was done for a while...you drop an interesting little tidbit like this.

I just need to resign myself to the fact that I will be buying your watches until one of us is dead. :-d



Yao said:


> Yes there will be a date version of the Nassau. To try to manage deliveries better we are trying to roll out the dial options sequentially rather than all at the same time as we have done in the past. The latter tended to slow deliveries down.


----------



## wronghand

Yao said:


> * The returning customer Nassau's will be fitted with a Rolex-style triple seal crown in 7 mm
> * All other customers will be supplied with a case that uses our standard double seal crown and tube.
> 
> The reason for this is that we have some of the new production Nassau case bodies in stock and more on the way in the next few weeks. The "returning customer" Nassau's are using surplus Kingston cases. The remaining Kingston cases will be reserved for service down the road for the Kingstons. The appearance between the two versions of the Nassau are minor at best but I thought the returning Nassau customers would like the triple-seal crowns.


What's the functional difference between the two crown style. As far as water seal rating?


----------



## Yao

bmick325 said:


> Just when I thought I was done for a while...you drop an interesting little tidbit like this.
> 
> I just need to resign myself to the fact that I will be buying your watches until one of us is dead. :-d


Well then lets hope that will be quite a few watches from now


----------



## Yao

wronghand said:


> What's the functional difference between the two crown style. As far as water seal rating?


The real difference is that the triple seal crown is water resistant to 200 meters open (although that's isn't guaranteed - I just know that it can do it.) and the standard double gasket crown/case tube we use is water resistant to 30 m open.

The triple seal crown is rated to 200 meters when locked down and the double seal crown/tube that is our standard is rated to 500 m (although that doesn't mean the rest of the watch is rated for that depth)

I hope that helps.


----------



## rmasso

Yao said:


> We will be re-launching the Nassau later today for those that we had to cancel on. However I am going to try to make the lead times more detailed. In this situation I am mulling over one of two options. First is to try to state: "In stock, lead time 1-4 weeks." for those returning customers but make the ordering page as private as possible. Hopefully that won't be too confusing. Or we may just open up ordering to everyone and post a general lead time of "In stock, lead time 4-6 weeks" because the lead time for those that are placing their orders for a 2nd time will be scheduled from next week to the next 4 weeks, which is what I project it will take to complete those orders and then we will begin filling the orders for everyone else. If we do the latter I will have to explain in the e-mail that is going out later today that the returning customer lead time will be 1-4 weeks plus a discount (in the form of a code) for the inconvenience caused by the cancellations.
> 
> In my defense we really hadn't expected the response to the Nassau that we got and tried to update the lead times as often as possible of the following days.
> 
> In any event we will try to do better.
> 
> Other notes:
> 
> * The returning customer Nassau's will be fitted with a Rolex-style triple seal crown in 7 mm
> * All other customers will be supplied with a case that uses our standard double seal crown and tube.
> 
> The reason for this is that we have some of the new production Nassau case bodies in stock and more on the way in the next few weeks. The "returning customer" Nassau's are using surplus Kingston cases. The remaining Kingston cases will be reserved for service down the road for the Kingstons. The appearance between the two versions of the Nassau are minor at best but I thought the returning Nassau customers would like the triple-seal crowns.


Bill, apologies for the dumb question but when you say "returning customer" Nassau's do you mean any returning customer or one who purchased a Nassau already? I'm a two Kingston customer so do I count?
Rich


----------



## JamesJackson

Any idea when the Nassau ordering will open to the general public?


----------



## Yao

rmasso said:


> Bill, apologies for the dumb question but when you say "returning customer" Nassau's do you mean any returning customer or one who purchased a Nassau already? I'm a two Kingston customer so do I count?
> Rich


There are about 20-25 people that placed an order for a Nassau when we did the soft-launch. We had to cancel those orders due to an issue with the crowns. I am hoping they will "return" when we contact them later today/tomorrow. Those are specifically the people that I am referring to.


----------



## apan

Looking forward to receiving my invitation.

Good timing too, with the Bond anniversary serving as a reminder for my NCG Sub wants!


----------



## govtec

Bill,

I didn't receive the email invite for re-order either yesterday or today?...I'm one of the folks who's original order was cancelled. Thanks


----------



## govtec

Just got the email from Bill that Nassau is officially re-launching again. I promptly placed my order!


----------



## Yao

govtec said:


> Just got the email from Bill that Nassau is officially re-launching again. I promptly placed my order!


Thank you very much for "coming back" :-!

The official announcement just went up on the site.


----------



## Plat0

I just re-ordered. Which effectively took from the Rolex savings plan.  

Well worth it...


----------



## JCW1980

Yao said:


> Yes there will be a date version of the Nassau. To try to manage deliveries better we are trying to roll out the dial options sequentially rather than all at the same time as we have done in the past. The latter tended to slow deliveries down.


This is excellent news! I saw the Nassau come back up for sale on the eBoutique last night, and I was/am very tempted to buy it, but personally I just have to have a date on my watches. So my question is, when do you estimate that the date version will be available on the site?

I am very much looking forward to this one!


----------



## White Tuna

This crown size is not correct? The "new" one is smaller?


----------



## JCW1980

White Tuna said:


> This crown size is not correct? The "new" one is smaller?


Guess the "returning" Nassau customers, who got their orders cancelled back in June, get triple seal 7mm crowns, and everyone beyond that will get the "standard double seal crown & tube." i dont know what size the "standard" crowns are... 6mm?


----------



## Ninjastar

JCW1980 said:


> Guess the "returning" Nassau customers, who got their orders cancelled back in June, get triple seal 7mm crowns, and everyone beyond that will get the "standard double seal crown & tube." i dont know what size the "standard" crowns are... 6mm?


I think you're right, but just off by 1mm on both. 8mm for the first 25 and 7mm for everyone else.


----------



## Yao

White Tuna said:


> This crown size is not correct? The "new" one is smaller?
> 
> View attachment 840610


I will have to check. You might be right but I don't think we ever took the 8 mm photo because the 8 mm crown was substituted in after the orders were received. We had never planned on using the 8 mm crowns on the Nassau.


----------



## Yao

Ninjastar said:


> I think you're right, but just off by 1mm on both. 8mm for the first 25 and 7mm for everyone else.


Both the triple-seal crowns and the double seal crowns are 7 mm. The ones we put on the Nassaus we delivered to the returning Kingston customers were 8 mm.


----------



## watcholic

govtec said:


> Just got the email from Bill that Nassau is officially re-launching again. I promptly placed my order!


Great news. Just placed an order yesterday (10/6) but didn't receive any order confirmation email. Did you get an order confirmation?


----------



## Yao

watcholic said:


> Great news. Just placed an order yesterday (10/6) but didn't receive any order confirmation email. Did you get an order confirmation?


You should get an automated e-mail copy of your order. We create the tickets and schedule the orders manually. That will likely happen on Tuesday.


----------



## Ninjastar

Hey Bill,

I know you said there are other versions of the Nassau planned. 

Would you consider doing one with a black date wheel with red text to match the red triangle bezel insert? I think it would be a subtle, but very cool touch to these amazing pieces. 

I remember you had previously offered the MMT with this type of date wheel and I thought it looked awesome.


----------



## govtec

JCW1980 said:


> This is excellent news! I saw the Nassau come back up for sale on the eBoutique last night, and I was/am very tempted to buy it, but personally I just have to have a date on my watches. So my question is, when do you estimate that the date version will be available on the site?
> 
> I am very much looking forward to this one!


Just about every watch on the market has a date. I was specifically looking for one without a date. Nassau fits the bill perfectly: affordable, quality and iconic look.


----------



## govtec

watcholic said:


> Great news. Just placed an order yesterday (10/6) but didn't receive any order confirmation email. Did you get an order confirmation?


No, like Bill said, you get a receipt after you place the order but the status confirmation of the order does not generated until they manually update it when it goes into assembly.


----------



## Yao

I posted a status update here.


----------



## Eugeneglen

Placed an order yesterday and hope to receive the ticket on the delivery schedule soon! Thank Bill


----------



## mellons

Is it possible to get an 8mm crown on the nassau?


----------



## TheDude

mellons said:


> Is it possible to get an 8mm crown on the nassau?


Not anymore AFAIK. This only happened on the first run that went to Kingston owners.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JCW1980

mellons said:


> Is it possible to get an 8mm crown on the nassau?


Nah. With the exception of the first few that did get the 8mm Kingston crown (due to a parts snafu that MKII experienced), the rest of the Nassau production is getting a 7mm crown. Don't remember if we know how many Nassaus got the 8mm, but it was less than 25. The 8mm crown was meant to be retired with the Kingston LE.
_
But_ if you're willing to watch the sales forum like a hawk, I'm sure there will be owners selling their 8mm crown Nassaus from time to time.

** EDIT: Redundant post. TheDude beat me to the response. :-d **


----------



## Sieglinde

Has it been discussed what will be next for this line?

I don't think the Nassau is LE but just wondering what will be next after the Nassau.

Maybe the same Nassau but with date?

I know that the 8mm crown, gilt and the regular bezel are retired.

Thanks |>


----------



## White Tuna

Sieglinde, a Date version has already been announced and will be available some time after the non-date versions are completed. Maybe summer or fall.


----------



## Lemper

White Tuna said:


> Sieglinde, a Date version has already been announced and will be available some time after the non-date versions are completed. Maybe summer or fall.


That's great news. Can't wait!


----------



## Ninjastar

The ordering page for the Nassau (non-date) leads to the mailing list page now.

boutique.mkiiwatches.com Specialist Series:Swiss Made Collection Category

I wonder if that means the date version is coming soon.


----------



## es335

Ninjastar said:


> The ordering page for the Nassau (non-date) leads to the mailing list page now.
> 
> boutique.mkiiwatches.com Specialist Series:Swiss Made Collection Category
> 
> I wonder if that means the date version is coming soon.


Is the Nassau non date no longer available? Or just on freeze due to backlog issues?


----------



## rmassony

es335 said:


> Is the Nassau non date no longer available? Or just on freeze due to backlog issues?


Ordering for the non-date Nassau is just temporarily suspended, per the MKII website:

Nassau Order Suspension

Unfortunately, I don't think this has any bearing on the release of the date version.


----------



## White Tuna

WOW.


----------

